# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Reforma më e vështirë e Shqipërisë? Ajo e mendjes

## EXODUS

*Reforma më e vështirë e Shqipërisë? Ajo e mendjes*

Prej shumë kohësh Bashkimi Europian është duke e vendosur theksin tek përmirësimi i dialogut politik në Shqipëri, sa kohë që Shqipëria dëshiron të anëtarësohet në BE. Duke qenë se kjo kërkesë paraqitet në mënyrë të përsëritur në çdo dokument, në çdo vizitë të përfaqësuesve të BE-së dhe të anëtarëve të saj dhe në çdo negociatë, të krijohet mendimi se edhe përsëritja e shpeshtë nuk po jep rezultate. Gjatë viteve të kaluara dialogu politik në vend është përmirësuar shumë pak.

Mbase  në të gjitha nivelet dhe pothuajse në çdo fushë të jetës shoqërore dhe politike  nuk i kushtohet aspak rëndësi dialogut, sepse për shumë persona fjala dialog është një fjalë e panjohur. Në fakt, pas 25 vitesh shoqëria është bërë pluraliste, ekzistojnë parti të ndryshme politike si edhe grupime me interesa të ndryshme shoqërore dhe politike, por deri tani nuk është arritur që të nxirren edhe përfundimet e nevojshme: Pas centralizimit komunist, pluralizmi në Shqipëri kuptohej, midis të tjerash, si liri për gjithsecilin, shprehje  edhe publikisht  e mendimit personal. Sigurisht që kjo nënkupton edhe gatishmërinë e politikës dhe shoqërisë për të dëgjuar edhe mendime të ndryshme. Pra liria e shprehjes e kushtëzon në të njëjtën masë gatishmërinë për të dëgjuar. Kush e mbështet pluralizmin, duhet që të dëshirojë dialogun midis partive, grupeve të interesit dhe shoqërisë civile. A mund të realizohet pa këtë dialog ideja për një shoqëri pluraliste në Shqipëri? Me këto çështje dhe hamendësime merret autori, i cili, si një europian nga BE-ja, ka qëndruar në vend për një periudhë prej më shumë se dy vjetësh dhe me punën e fondacionit të tij dëshiron të kontribuojë në zhvillimin e pluralizmit dhe dialogut.

*Pluralizmi dhe dialogu janë modele të kundërta me komunizmin hierarkik*

Modeli i kundërt i komunizmit hierarkik dhe të centralizuar në të kaluarën e Shqipërisë kërkon në ditët e sotme mendime të pavarura dhe aftësinë për të respektuar dhe dëgjuar njëri-tjetrin. Atje ku dikur mendimet e ndryshme persekutoheshin, duhet që sot të ketë një interes të hapur për mendime të tjera. Kjo kërkon nga gjithsecili shumë më tepër kurajë dhe përgjegjësi personale. Kush përfaqësonte dikur një mendim të ndryshëm nga mendimi zotërues, përndiqej, dënohej dhe madje edhe vritej. Përgjegjësia personale dhe vetëvendosja konsideroheshin si të rrezikshme. E kundërta duhet të vlejë në një demokraci aktive dhe frika nga shprehja e lirë e mendimit duhet të zëvendësohet nga gëzimi për ta shprehur atë. Mendimet dhe idetë e ndryshme janë kripa në supë për çdo demokraci. Por në rast se hedhim një vështrim në diskutimet politike në ditët e sotme në Shqipëri, këtu nuk ndihet shumë interesi për mendimet e ndryshme. Pothuajse është si dikur. Në fakt sot mund të shprehësh çdo mendim dhe nuk përfundon në burg apo më keq. Por, megjithatë dënohesh. Sot kjo ndodh me mjete të tjera  shpesh synohet që të ndalohet të menduarit ndryshe. Në lidhje me këtë mund të thurnin vargje shumë gazetarë, të cilët e kanë humbur punën e tyre. E kanë humbur punën, sepse kanë kërkuar të vërtetën apo thjesht sepse kanë raportuar për mendime të ndryshme. Për këtë mund të flasin edhe shumë njerëz, të cilët kanë synuar të përzihen me lirinë e re në politikë.

*Kush nuk është me mua, është kundër meje!*

Ky parim duket të jetë ende mbizotërues në skenën politike. Bëhen akuza, demonizime, përjashtime ose shpifje. Për këtë arsye, pas më shumë se 20 vitesh pas arritjes së lirive të reja, shumë njerëz në ditët e sotme janë tërhequr përsëri nga debati politik apo nuk përpiqen aspak të ushtrojnë ndikim në mënyrë demokratike (sipas studimit më të fundit të FES, mbi 90 % e të rinjve nuk vazhdojnë të interesohen apo nuk interesohen fare për politikën!). Jo më kot Shqipëria vazhdon të konsiderohet ende si një vend me shoqëri civile me arsimim të dobët, pak të gjallë dhe para së gjithash të shpërfillur, krahasuar me shoqëritë e tjera. Kush mendon ndryshe nuk dëgjohet, por vazhdon të demonizohet dhe ti futen bërryla  pothuajse si dikur. Të bie në sy që në Shqipëri simpatizantët e mirë dhe të bindur të partive politike emërtohen edhe si militantë. Në përgjithësi, fjala militantizëm ka kuptimin agresion dhe sulm. Me këtë formë të të kuptuarit të politikës të humbet lehtësisht nga sytë thelbi i çështjes: zhvillimi social dhe ekonomik i vendit me qëllim anëtarësimin në Bashkimin Europian. Politika e ditës të krijon më shumë përshtypjen e një grindjeje midis grupeve të tifozëve të dy ekipeve të futbollit. Dhe me këtë situatë do arrihet një shoqëri e lirë dhe demokratike në Bashkimin Europian?

*Larg strukturave vertikale drejtuese dhe mendimeve shabllon* 

Në shkollë vlente ajo që thoshte mësuesi, në universitet, çfarë thoshte profesori dhe në politikë, zgjidhja që propozon kryetari i partisë. A është dëgjuar ndonjëherë të flitet për diskutime brenda gjirit të partisë dhe për debate brenda grupimeve të së njëjtës parti? A është vënë ndonjëherë në diskutim vendimi i ardhur nga sipër  pa u dënuar menjëherë ai që e vuri në diskutim? A kanë marrë studentët ndonjëherë ndonjë notë të mirë, sepse kanë pasur një mendim të ndryshëm nga mendimi i profesorit të tyre? Dakord, mund të ketë ndodhur ndonjëherë. Por kjo liri nuk është zotëruese në jetën shqiptare  as në jetën e përditshme dhe as në politikë. Pavarësisht faktit që në një shoqëri pluraliste duhet të ketë interesa dhe mendime të ndryshme, humben shumë shanse për të dëgjuar njëri-tjetrin, për të gjykuar mbi mendimet e ndryshme dhe për të zhvilluar në këtë mënyrë mendime të reja, të cilat mund ta çojnë vendin përpara.

* drejt shkëmbimit horizontal dhe respektit të ndërsjellë*

Dihet botërisht që nuk ka vetëm një të vërtetë. Dhe sigurisht as në një shoqëri pluraliste, në të cilën çdo individ përpiqet të gjejë vendin e tij me interesat e tij të ndryshme. Dhe nëse respektohet kjo thënie e moçme, atëherë do ta kuptojmë shpejt se sa i rëndësishëm është shkëmbimi i hapur i mendimeve, gjatë të cilit gjithsecili e respekton njëlloj partnerin e bisedës dhe respektohet për mendimet e tij. Shkëmbimi i mendimeve  sa për sqarim  nuk është thjesht që të paraqesësh mendimin personal, por që të dëgjosh edhe mendimin e të tjerëve, ta respektosh atë dhe të mendosh për të. Përndryshe  siç ndodh në pjesën më të madhe të këtyre bisedave dhe tryezave të rrumbullakëta  do të mbeteshim vetëm në një koleksion monologësh. Vetëm duke dëgjuar seriozisht mund të mundësohet dialogu. Me këtë nuk dua aspak të them se duhet të pranohet mendimi i të tjerëve apo se patjetër duhet të gjendet një kompromis. Por sigurisht që një kulturë e re e të dëgjuarit do të ishte një hap i madh përpara. Në këtë mënyrë do të kuptohej më mirë pala tjetër  në kuptimin e drejtpërdrejtë dhe metaforik të fjalës.

Le ti kthehemi dialogut politik. Në rast se këtu kultura e të dëgjuarit me respekt do të ishte po aq e zhvilluar sa kultura e të folurit të vrullshëm, atëherë do të ishte e pamundur që aktualisht dy blloqet politike opozitare do të përpiqeshin të bënin politikë në dy vende të ndryshme. Në një demokraci vendimet politike merren në parlament  jo në rrugë, jo nëpërmjet televizionit apo njoftimeve për shtyp. Këto të fundit sigurisht që janë mjete legjitime për mbështetje apo trysni  por më shumë për grupet e interesit apo OJQ, dhe më pak për palët e zgjedhura, sepse këto mjete nuk mund ta zëvendësojnë parlamentin.

*Dialog nuk do të thotë kompromis  por mund të çojë drejt marrëveshjeve të përbashkëta*

Kur tre persona qëndrojnë bashkë, përgjithësisht ata kanë të paktën dy mendime të kundërta. Kjo nuk ndodh vetëm në Shqipëri, por edhe në të gjitha vendet e Bashkimit Europian. Dhe secili prej nesh njeh diskutime të tilla nga jeta e përditshme. Të rinjtë kur dalin mbrëmjeve diskutojnë, nëse do të shkojnë në disko apo në pub  dhe përgjithësisht gjejnë një zgjidhje, e cila nuk i largon ata nga njëri-tjetri. Familjet mendohen se ku do ta kalojnë fundjavën  në mal, tek të afërmit apo në bregdet. Edhe këtu përfundimi nuk është që njëri do shkojë në bregdet, tjetri në mal dhe pjesa që mbetet tek të afërmit. Në të dy shembujt pjesëmarrësit synojnë të ndërmarrin diçka së bashku. Pra, në pjesën më të madhe të rasteve ata gjejnë edhe një zgjidhje të përbashkët. Interesa të tilla të ndryshme ka edhe në politikë  dhe duhet të ketë! Por politikanët duhet të synojnë bashkërisht që ta çojnë përpara vendin dhe qytetarët e tij  në një drejtim demokratik, ekonomik dhe shoqërisht të fortë, i cili hap edhe dyert për në BE.

Në rast se të rinjtë e shembullit tonë fillimisht do të shkonin në pub, dhe më pas do të shkonin së bashku në disko, ata përsëri kanë gjetur një zgjidhje të përbashkët, ashtu si edhe familja, e cila mbase së bashku me të afërmit mund të shkojë në mal, apo fillimisht në det dhe fundjavën e ardhshme të shkojë për vizitë tek të afërmit. Nëse politikanët vërtet kërkojnë një zgjidhje të përbashkët për vendin, atëherë ata në të njëjtën mënyrë do të gjejnë shpesh zgjidhje të përbashkëta. Por kjo mund të funksionojë vetë atëherë, kur të gjithë aktorët e dëshirojnë vërtet këtë  prandaj qytetarët duhet ti vëzhgojnë dhe dëgjojnë me kujdes politikanët, për të parë nëse vërtet është kështu.

*Ka shumë interesa të përbashkëta për Shqipërinë*

Në rast se ne do tua vendosim këtë si qëllim kryesor të përbashkët partive dhe politikanëve të tyre, atëherë do të konstatohet shumë shpejt se askush nuk do të këmbëngulë në plotësimin maksimal të kërkesave të tij apo në realizimin 100% të ideve të tij, në rast se ai dëshiron vërtet mbështetjen e të tjerëve. Në këtë rast duhet që palët të ulen së bashku dhe të dëgjojnë se çfarë kërkon pala tjetër. Më pas do të mendoheshin se sa mund të lëshohet pe nga pozita vetjake, në mënyrë që pala tjetër të jetë dakord. Dhe kjo mund të vazhdojë për shumë raunde diskutimi  dhe kushton kohë. Por në rast se në fund është gjetur një zgjidhje e përbashkët, kjo humbje kohe në dukje do të rikuperohej shpejt. Sepse më pas, me forca të bashkuara mund të arrihen më shumë dhe më shpejt përmirësime. Kush beson se ndryshimet e rëndësishme dhe thelbësore mund t´i bëjë i vetëm dhe kundër një pjese të madhe të popullatës dhe të përfaqësimeve të saj politike, do të dështojë. Dhe duhet të mbajmë parasysh parimin themelor të demokracisë, që gjithsecili duhet dhe mundet të bashkëveprojë.

*Projekti politik unik Bashkimi Europian*

Le ta shohim temën nga një këndvështrim tjetër. Mund të konstatohet lehtësisht se parimi i dialogut ishte elementi i parë dhe më i rëndësishëm për zhvillimin që ka arritur Bashkimi Europian në ditët e sotme. Pas Luftës së Dytë Botërore, dy armiqtë e betuar  Franca dhe Gjermania  u ulën fillimisht së bashku në një tryezë dhe u menduan se si mund të rindërtonin së bashku. Me gjithë armiqësinë e tyre të gjatë disa shekullore, përfaqësuesit politikë ishin të gatshëm dhe mjaftueshëm të fuqishëm për të dëgjuar njëri-tjetrin, për të artikuluar interesat e përbashkëta dhe për ti bërë ato realitet. Bashkësia Europiane Ekonomike, e krijuar më vonë, përbëhej nga shtete plotësisht të ndryshme nga njëri-tjetri. Tri shtete të mëdha  Franca, Italia dhe Gjermania me rreth 60 milionë banorë  të cilat vetëm pak vite më parë kishin luftuar ashpër kundër njëri-tjetrit, u ulën së bashku me tri shtete të vogla  Holandën, Belgjikën dhe Luksemburgun -, ky i fundit kishte aq banorë sa Tirana në ditët e sotme. Dhe duhet përmendur, që shefi aktual i Komisionit të BE-së është pikërisht nga ky vend!

Bërthama e idesë së re politike ishte që fuqia ushtarake apo ekonomike nuk duhet të çojë në ndasi të reja në Bashkësi, por që të gjithë partnerët të uleshin në tryezë me të drejta të barabarta dhe në respekt të ndërsjellë. Mund të merret me mend se çfarë interesa dhe këndvështrime të ndryshme kishin këta partnerë në atë periudhë  dhe kanë ende në ditët e sotme. Megjithatë, ata ia kanë dalë mbanë të realizojnë një projekt të përbashkët, i cili admirohet nga e gjithë bota dhe pjesë e të cilit synojnë të bëhen edhe vende të tjera të Europës  edhe Shqipëria. Natyrisht që me 28 shtetet aktuale bëhet gjithnjë e më vështirë për të gjetur zgjidhje të përbashkëta, dhe natyrisht që projekti ende nuk ka përfunduar. Por vetëm procesi i këtij projekti ka sjellë kaq shumë përparësi për të gjithë pjesëmarrësit, saqë gjithsecili është i gatshëm për të gjetur një linjë të përbashkët në diskutimet e vështira. Prandaj kjo gatishmëri për dialog dhe kompromis politik është A dhe Ω e BE-së. Pa këtë gatishmëri nuk do të ekzistonte BE-ja. Pra nuk është ndonjë gjë e jashtëzakonshme që BE-ja ti kërkojë këto aftësi për çdo anëtar të ri  aftësia për dialog dhe kompromis është mjaft e rëndësishme për këtë Bashkësi unike.

*Shqipëria dhe Bashkimi Europian*

Pra ekzistojnë dy arsye të rëndësishme për Shqipërinë për ta vënë dialogun në qendër të politikës shqiptare. Shqipëria duhet të zhvillohet ekonomikisht dhe shoqërisht  qëllimi final është Bashkimi Europian dhe Social, i cili ka kërkesa të larta. Prandaj Shqipëria duhet të punojë që njerëzit të kenë përsëri besim tek policia dhe drejtësia, dhe vendi duhet të bëjë shumë gjëra për tu ngritur në nivelin e BE-së. Në radhë të parë kjo duhet bërë në interes të popullit. Por rezultati i të gjitha këtyre përpjekjeve duhet të jetë gjithashtu që dera për në Bashkimin Europian të mbetet e hapur. Anëtarësia e Shqipërisë në Bashkimin Europian nuk varet nga BE-ja, por nga vetë Shqipëria. Anëtarësimi në BE varet nga fakti nëse Shqipëria është e gatshme dhe sa e gatshme, jo vetëm për të shkruar reforma në letër, por edhe për ti zbatuar ato bashkërisht.

Prandaj reforma më e vështirë do të jetë mbase reforma në mendje. Titulli i saj Respekti dhe aftësia për dialog.

25/10/2014  By Frank Hantke

_*Frank Hantke është Drejtor i Fondacionit Friedrich Ebert për Shqipërinë. Titulli është i MAPO. Titulli i autorit: Dialogu është një parim europian dhe jo një truk politik pa vlerë._

_Mapo_

----------

iliria e para (27-10-2014),mesia4ever (03-11-2014)

----------


## Albo

Nje muaj para zgjedhjeve te qershorit 2013 ne Shqiperi, nje diplomat i larte amerikan kish fluturuar 3 here ne Tirane brenda nje muaji, per te njejtin mision: ti mbush mendjen opozites qe te marri vendet e saj ne KQZ ne menyre qe zgjedhjet te behen sa me normale e me standarde. Pas kthimit te trete nga Tirana, diplomati takon bosin e tij dhe ky e pyet:

- Si shkuan takimet ne Tirane kesaj rradhe?

- Nje humbje e madhe kohe! - ia kthen diplomati.

- Pse keshtu?

- Opozita nuk ka per te zene vendet e saj ne KQZ keshtu qe gjithcka eshte e kote.

- Nuk kuptoj, perse refuzojne ta bejne kete gje, kur ne po u ofrojme garancite tona per monitorim nga afer te zgjedhjeve?

- Sikur ta dija, do ta thosha. Por ajo qe une di eshte qe te flasesh me liderin e opozites Z. Rama eshte njesoj si te flasesh me murin!

E solla kete episod per te evidentuar dy keqkuptime qe te huajt dhe shqiptaret kane ne lidhje me "reformen e mendjes". Te huajt prej 20 vjetesh kujtojne se detyra e tyre eshte "t'iu japin leksione shqiptareve se si funksionon demokracia e shteti" me shpresen se liderat e tyre politike do te mesojne e ndjekin me perpikmeri leksionet e te huajve. Ky eshte nje manifestim i hapur arrogance dhe naiviteti nga ana e perendimoreve, pasi nuk arrijne te bejne dallimin mes atyre liderave politike qe jane te prirur te degjojne e zbatojne leksionet e tyre, nga ata qe as nuk e marrin mundimin qe t'i degjojne. Nje njeri qe nuk te degjon, ti mund ti japesh 1000 keshilla, nga nje vesh do t'i hyjne, nga veshi tjeter do t'i dalin.

Kurse kur vjen fjala tek shqiptaret, problemi i tyre eshte mentaliteti i trasheguar komunist se "nje njeri i vetem mund ta beje Shqiperine". Ky njeri i vetem qe here e ka emrin Nano, Berisha, Rama, deshmon ne fakt mentalitetin e trasheguar komunist te shqiptareve qe ende nuk jane cliruar dot nga mentaliteti i te menduarit ne turme. Ende nuk jane bere njerez te lire. Ende nuk gjykojne gjithcka nen prizmin e jetes e interesave te tyre si qytetare te lire. Dhe arsyeja perse i varin shpresat apo fajesojne ate emrin e pervecem eshte nje deshmi e mosnjohjes dhe devijimit total te pergjegjesive te tyre si qytetare te lire te asaj shoqerie. Eshte me e lehte te akuzosh Berishen, Nanon, Ramen per problemet e Shqiperise se sa te kthesh gishtin e fajit nga vetja si qytetar i atij vendi. Dhe me shqiptaret kemi te bejme me nje mosnjohje te lirive te tyre themelore si njerez, e jo me te kuptojne se si te ligjerojne e dialogojne per te zgjidhur problemet e tyre.

Ne 15 vjet qe forumi shqiptar ekziston dhe eshte hapur, numri i atyre qe lexojne forumin rregullisht eshte 20 here me i larte se numri i atyre qe shkruajne ne forum. Qe do te thote, edhe pas 2 dekadash lirie e demokracie, shqiptaret ende nuk kane kuptuar dhe levrojne sic duhet lirine e tyre me themeltare, lirine e fjales. Bile nje nga reagimet me te zakonshme te shqiptareve ne lidhje me forumin eshte: "si nuk kane frike keta qe shprehen ne kete menyre".

Albo

----------


## mario_kingu

I nderuar zoti Albo[Ilir]
Kan kaluar plot 24-25 vjet qe kur komunizmi ka ik per le... ska shqiptar sot qe nuk flet lirisht ate qe deshiron te thoj 
besoj se ka njerz analfabet per arsye ekonomike por te ken frik te shprehejn ate qe duan te thon sbesoj 

Budalliku I shqiptareve I imi dhe I yti eshte se gjithmojm duam te tjeret te bejn sic themi ne ty te ka hip se Rama sja vlen dhe flet kundra rames dhe kundra e ati qe flet per te 
gjithashtu e kundra edhe kush Flet kundra Berishes Bashes Metes etc sepse ne jemi keta shqiptaret qe meremi me politik kush na mbush xhepin po ci .... tjetrit  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## xhori

titulli  shum i goditur por  shko edhe mbushi mendjen albos

----------

